# Why I carry a gun.



## texgunner (Jul 25, 2006)

My cousin sent this to me via email. It's worth sharing.

*Why I Carry a Gun

PEOPLE ASK WHY??

My old grandpa said to me son,' there comes a time in every mans life 
when he stops bustin' knuckles and starts bustin' caps and usually it's 
when he becomes too old to take an ass whoopin'.
I don't carry a gun to kill people.
I carry a gun to keep from being killed.

I don't carry a gun to scare people.
I carry a gun because sometimes this world can be a scary place.

I don't carry a gun because I'm paranoid.
I carry a gun because there are real threats in the world.

I don't carry a gun because I'm evil.
I carry a gun because I have lived long enough to see the evil in the 
world.

I don't carry a gun because I hate the government.
I carry a gun because I understand the limitations of government.

I don't carry a gun because I'm angry.
I carry a gun so that I don't have to spend the rest of my life hating 
myself for failing to be prepared.

I don't carry a gun because I want to shoot someone.
I carry a gun because I want to die at a ripe old age in my bed, and 
not on a sidewalk somewhere tomorrow afternoon.

I don't carry a gun because I'm a cowboy.
I carry a gun because, when I die and go to heaven, I want to be a 
cowboy.

I don't carry a gun to make me feel like a man.
I carry a gun because men know how to take care of themselves and the 
ones they love.

I don't carry a gun because I feel inadequate.
I carry a gun because unarmed and facing three armed thugs, I am 
inadequate.

I don't carry a gun because I love it.
I carry a gun because I love life and the people who make it meaningful 
to me.

Police Protection is an oxymoron. Free citizens must protect themselves.
Police do not protect you from crime, they usually just investigate the 
crime after it happens and then call someone in to clean up the mess.

Personally, I carry a gun because I'm too young to die and too old to 
take an ass whoopin'.

..author unknown (but obviously brilliant)*


----------



## ghost stang (Sep 22, 2008)

That is awesome and its very true. Things like that should be circulated so people know we carry for a good reason.


----------



## usmamg (Oct 6, 2008)

*Great message*

That is the essence of the need to be armed in this world. Very true, police protection is after the fact. To many of them, too few police!


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

:smt023:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

DAng..And I thought it made me look cool and girls would like me:anim_lol:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Actually that is a well written piece. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

:smt023:smt038


----------



## Mach One Man (Jan 11, 2008)

Why I carry a gun? 
Because a cop is to heavy!


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

I carry because it's my birth right and all of the above.

Great post.:smt023


----------



## Double0 (Nov 17, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Because when seconds count, help is only minutes away.

Not being privy to the scheduling of where, when and how I may encounter my need to defend, I choose to be as prepared as I can if/when that time may come. I am no vigilante and I hope I never have to. However, I will do what I must if the situation arises and it would be irresponsible not to be as best prepared as I can be.


----------



## cvillechopper (Jan 27, 2008)

I'll have to show my wife this. She doesn't really understand why I applied for my CCW permit. Maybe this will help my explanation some.


----------



## tbay (Oct 28, 2007)

very nice piece. i agree with it ALL.

when i asked an older man that i hunt with why he carried he stated "cuz the last thing that i want going through my mind is ""i wish i had a gun too""

i also agreed with that and thus i got my ccw.

t


----------



## vrodcruiser (Nov 19, 2008)

I carry because I have called 911 and then was put in a situation where I just about had to physically defend myself because I was seen calling. After more then a few minutes the person left the location. We checked to verify everyone was OK. They finished making me my Subs that I had come in for. Still not Police. We called the police back from the store and asked if we needed to stay to give a statement and was told NO. We reported the lisence plate of the vehicle the person was driving.

The police station is maybe a mile down the same road as the sub shop. I never saw the police that day. I read they picked the guy up at his house later that day. 
This is why I carry a cell phone and a gun whenever possible after that day.


----------



## DJWright (Dec 5, 2008)

A friend asked my why I carry a gun, and then asked if I was parinoid. 
I said: I have no reason to be parinoid, because I carry a gun!


----------



## Mossyhorns (Dec 13, 2008)

That does sum it up nicely!, to old to fight, and never could fight that good to start with. :anim_lol:


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 3/325 (Jan 16, 2008)

The original is entitled "I don't carry a gun..."

*I don't carry a gun...*
by Syd at Front Sight, Press


----------



## chris45set (Nov 12, 2008)

Very well stated.


----------



## Taterdigger (Nov 24, 2008)

Awesome,:smt1099


----------



## YELLOWRADO (Dec 8, 2008)

thats a good one


----------



## jman511115 (Nov 26, 2008)

I like.


----------



## Dedicatedsoldier (Jan 12, 2009)

I have read this in multiple forums and it never gets old!!!:smt1099


----------

